# Need help with cpt coding



## MSUEEMBRY (Jun 6, 2012)

PROCEDURE:   Excision of the right side of the Pfannenstiel scar, excision of mass, exploration of the wound, and resection of ilioinguinal nerve.

After abdominal prep, elliptical incision was made around the right side of the previous lower transverse incision encompassing a palpable mass,  Subuctaneous dissection all the way down to the external oblique was performed.  The scar tissue was excised, the external oblique was opened and revealed that underneath all this scar tissue is the inguinal nerve, this was resected.   There was no hernia, the wound was closed in layers.



I especially need help with coding this, especially the resection of inguinal nerve.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## koatsj (Jun 6, 2012)

The resection of the ilioinguinal nerve is 64772.


----------



## MSUEEMBRY (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## koatsj (Jun 7, 2012)

You are welcome.


----------

